# are these puppies purebred?



## thunder bolt (Nov 19, 2013)

My cousin got these puppies a week ago. He asked me whether these were pure or not so I decided to ask from you guys?

Here is a link of the image:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...d-puppy-picture65986-img-20131123-060153.html

(P.S one on the right is a bitch and on the left is a dog and both are from different parents.)


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

If they don't have any registration papers then they may not be. 

PLEASE DO NOT POST THIS in multiple sections of the forum. Once is enough, thanks!


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

IMO no , but they are still young. I do feel for your cousin who bought two different puppies the exact same age, from 2 different people and both look mixed. That means hes been duped twice. Did he get to see any of the parents? I hope hes not intending to breed them.


----------

